# Good Luck to the LE Turkey Guys!



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope that all of your set ups look something like this in the A.M.......;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You taking pictures in my "Honey Hole" ???:mrgreen:-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck to everyone that has the LE tags. I still don't understand why Utah has LE hunts for Turkeys. Open the season in April and just have a general season OTC hunt for hell sakes.:-?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck LE guys! The birds are super hot right now, should be a dandy hunt!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Man o man! I wish I could find my birds again! They disappeared a couple weeks ago and now are even more gone with all the spring break campers everywhere! So my dad and I are hitting a different place cold and blind in the morning, it'll be fun no matter what!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Man o man! I wish I could find my birds again! They disappeared a couple weeks ago and now are even more gone with all the spring break campers everywhere! So my dad and I are hitting a different place cold and blind in the morning, it'll be fun no matter what!


You've got this!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

excited for the hunt tomorrow. Been watching some birds for the past couple of weeks. Good luck to everyone join hunting tomorrow.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Good luck to everyone that has the LE tags. I still don't understand why Utah has LE hunts for Turkeys. Open the season in April and just have a general season OTC hunt for hell sakes.:-?


For all the $10 entry fees that get paid and don't draw... then the guys that don't draw the LE tag still go spend their money on a general tag.
$ GAME


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, plan b almost worked this morning! Had two gobblers talking, one almost came all the way in until a hen up the canyon out sweet talked me! After a nice lunch, getting ready to head back out for the evening. Hope everybody else had a great morning!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe it, here it is already 2:16 pm and we don't have any dead bird pictures yet?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Everybody is holding out for that 350 gobbler.....


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

C'mon, Lets see some pics!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry folks! We should have had a double this evening but we both had turkey fever and missed on a pair of toms that were 15 feet away... In a group of 8 toms! So yeah...:shock: we put them to bed and my dad is going back in the morning... If only I didn't have to teach Sunday school...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

I ll post the pics as soon as I get them from my son my 9 year old grandson got his first bird tonight it was only a jake but you would have thought it was a long beard what with all the hollering that was going on and it was a blast to call the bird in for him


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic called in this Saturday night LE bird for a buddy of his yesterday


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Eclectic called in this Saturday night LE bird for a buddy of his yesterday


I know that guy!

Way2go Jimmy and Jim!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> I can't believe it, here it is already 2:16 pm and we don't have any dead bird pictures yet?


I hope I don't regret not pulling the trigger Saturday morning! My wife is an ER nurse and got called in Saturday morning at 4:00 AM meaning my 3 year old would be tagging along. Not too big of a problem, just unexpected. We got set up and busted out the slate call and about 5 minutes after we had 6 jakes and 2 hens in the decoys. My poor decoys took an absolute beating. The hen got mounted a few times and the jake decoy got his head pecked for a solid 5 minutes. We watched them for about 10 minutes at 15 yards but I hated to shoot such a small bird the first morning of the hunt. Had plenty of chances though.

The big tom we were after came strutting by during all the commotion at about 30 yards but his hens wouldn't ever leave his side. I think if I'd have shot him their would have been more than 1 dead bird. He just kept on his way and didn't really spook so I'm hoping for another chance a morning this week. That was my first ever attempt at turkey hunting so I was pretty pleased! This was in the northern area.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Buddy used his tag on this one yesterday


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Another one from this morning.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic's been rough on them this week.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang, the only birds I can find are on golf courses haha. If anybody tagged out and wants an excuse to keep strolling the central region hit me up  Lovin all these pics!


----------



## DirtyServant (May 5, 2013)

I sent ya a message. We are all tagged out. But it's always a good time to be out chasing birds.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Got my first bird last weekend. What an exciting hunt! Northern tag.


----------

